# First Dive out of Destin, recommendations?



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I've got a buddy that has dove off of Mexico but has never been diving off of Florida's beautiful coast before. Him and his dad are both certified and i'm just the transportation, we are planning on going out June 9th as early as possible when the sun comes up. 
Looking for some cool dives, I recommended Liberty to him but I know it will be very crowded and I don't know how comfortable he is with lines in the water and not being able to dive freely the entire reef.
80-90ft max and we're looking for 2 total dives, looking for a top 5 recommendations along with why you would dive them since I don't know what has/hasn't been covered by the ocean floor.

Thanks!


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Mrs. Louise, Janet, Liberty Ship, Tanks, and Bridge Rubble to name a few.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Mrs louise is good for begginers, it's in 65' off crystal beach east/southeast of the pass. The liberty ship is better for spearfishing but like your friend said I rarely pass it and not see 2 or 3 boats sitting there. I'd check out a site with numbers and depths but most the shallow public stuff off destin is small and spread out. If it rough the east jettie can be as good as anywhere and gets a lot deeper than you most think , I believe close to 45'. Also might be a little deep for you but the timber holes off navarre are excellent for lobster and spearfishing.


----------



## H2OSifu (May 17, 2012)

*Destin Dive Spots*

Here is a good link, http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html. Can not vouch for the numbers. 

I agree, Miss Louise or the Eglin Barge right out side the pass. They can get lost on the rubble and the tanks are small and done in 10 minutes. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> I've got a buddy that has dove off of Mexico but has never been diving off of Florida's beautiful coast before. Him and his dad are both certified and i'm just the transportation, we are planning on going out June 9th as early as possible when the sun comes up.
> Looking for some cool dives, I recommended Liberty to him but I know it will be very crowded and I don't know how comfortable he is with lines in the water and not being able to dive freely the entire reef.
> 80-90ft max and we're looking for 2 total dives, looking for a top 5 recommendations along with why you would dive them since I don't know what has/hasn't been covered by the ocean floor.
> 
> Thanks!


Not to get too much "_all in your business_", but perhaps if you could give some info on how many dives your buddy & his dad have under their belts & under what circumstances you could receive more accurate advice from the diving members of this forum. Also, whether you dive yourself?

I'm very new to this area and will be reluctant to start diving anywhere but the Destin Finger Jetty at first without a local or a guide myself. (esp w/my daughter as my buddy) And that's only because we've dove it before.

We're looking forward to doing Miss Louise as soon as a minor muscle injury I have heals up ----- but we'll want to dive with someone who's been there before and knows the area from a diving perspective. Don't know about currents, vis, & what-not. ("_You don't know what you don't know_" as the saying goes)

btw - I'm moving to Navarre Aug 1 (in temp housing in Niceville for now), so ..... Howdy Neighbor! )


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

AndyS said:


> Not to get too much "_all in your business_", but perhaps if you could give some info on how many dives your buddy & his dad have under their belts & under what circumstances you could receive more accurate advice from the diving members of this forum. Also, whether you dive yourself?
> 
> I'm very new to this area and will be reluctant to start diving anywhere but the Destin Finger Jetty at first without a local or a guide myself. (esp w/my daughter as my buddy) And that's only because we've dove it before.
> 
> ...


Howdy soon to be neighbor! 
Well we didn't go because of this crummy weather and fat swells, next time!
I do not dive at all, but want to and will get certified next year. He seems to have quite a few experience but I cannot attest to how many dives, I should ask.
I read an article about the Mrs Louise just the other day and with it being so shallow maybe I'll guide him in that direction when we get out there next. I understand me having no experience can prove difficult, but I can at least I understand currents and can anchor accordingly. He's also got a dive flag with leash that will follow him on the water while he dives, that'll help a lot as well.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> Howdy soon to be neighbor!
> Well we didn't go because of this crummy weather and fat swells, next time!
> ...


We were at Navarre Pier yesterday. Looked like more of a day for surfing than diving. You'd probably have had to surf your way back in the pass!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

bigrick said:


> ... If it rough the east jettie can be as good as anywhere and gets a lot deeper than you most think , I believe close to 45'.


I'm quite certain we found 45' when we dove the finger jetty. Very strong currents though I'm told except at high slack tide which is when we dove it. Visibility gets bad on outgoing tide also so I've heard.


----------

